

Show HN: my video app PixelConduit is now free (OS X) - pavlov
http://www.pixelconduit.com/

======
pavlov
PixelConduit is an app that I've been working on for a long time. It used to
cost $199, but for this new 3.0 release I've decided to change tack and make
it completely free.

Also included in this release is a set of plugins for common video apps like
Final Cut Pro, After Effects, Motion and even Photoshop. These plugins allow
you to use the node-based UI to create your custom filters inside the host
app.

Here's a small blog post outlining why I decided to go free:

[http://lacquer.fi/blog/2013/01/conduit-reaches-
version-3-0-a...](http://lacquer.fi/blog/2013/01/conduit-reaches-
version-3-0-and-is-now-free/)

~~~
rubberbandage
This looks terrific, both in functionality and in UI! Congratulations on this
release, and I hope you still get enough financial support through
plugins/Pixel Conduit to make it worth your while. I’m considering buying that
just to mess around with my Kinect :-)

